# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Vé Tàu Nhật Bản - Japan Rail Pass, tiết kiệm chi phí khi đi du lịch Nhật Bản

## OreenTravel

*Japan Rail Pass* là loại vé đặc biệt chỉ dành cho các khách du lịch đi tham quan tại đất nước Nhật Bản, với loại vé này bạn có thể tiết kiệm đến cả nghìn đô cho việc đi lại tại đất nước này.
Hãy cùng tìm hiểu *Japan Rail Pass* nhé:

1. Chúng ta đều biết *du lịch đất nước Nhật Bản* sẽ tốn kém hơn rất nhiều so với đi các nước khác vì chi phí đi lại nơi đây cực kỳ đắt đỏ. Nhưng nếu sở hữu *Japan Rail Pass*, bạn hoàn toàn không còn lo lắng về vấn để này nữa vì với *Japan Rail Pass* bạn có thể đi vòng quanh nước Nhật với mức siêu tiết kiệm và đi trên tàu cao tốc Shinkansen tốc độ lên tới 300km/h 
Với các mức vé trong các khoảng thời gian cố định 7 ngày, 14 ngày, 21 ngày sẽ giúp bạn thỏa sức khám phá và mỗi ngày bạn có thể đến thăm 1 thành phố khách nhau của Nhật mà ko phải bỏ thêm bất cứ chi phí đi lại nào khác.

2. Nếu chỉ đi lại ngắn hay trong phạm vi hẹp như Tokyo chẳng hạn thì bạn ko nên mua *Vé Tàu Nhật*, Vé này chỉ có lợi khi bạn đi các chặng xa và đi liên tục nhiều ngày.

3. Vì sao bạn nên chọn mua JR Pass ?
Chi phí bình thường khi bạn đi một chặng khứ hồi từ Tokyo đến Osaka bằng tàu cao tốc shinkansen sẽ hết khoảng gần 30.000 yên nhưng với vé 7 ngày có giá 29.110 yên bạn có thể đi lại khắp nước Nhật mà không phát sinh thêm khoản chi phí đi lại khác.

4. Điều kiện gì để mua được Vé Tàu Nhật ?
- Bạn phải là người nước ngoài không có quốc tịch Nhật và có visa vào Nhật dạng ngắn ngày có dấu *"Temporary Visitor"*. Với các loại visa khác như: visa làm việc, visa sinh viên, visa cư trú vĩnh viễn bạn sẽ không thể sử dụng JR Pass.
- Bạn phải mua vé trước khi đến Nhật, khi đã nhập cảnh vào Nhật bạn sẽ không thể mua được JR Pass nữa.
- JR Pass chỉ dùng cho các tàu, xe bus có ký hiệu JR, JR Pass cũng không sử dụng được cho Nozomi và Mizuho shinkansen

Tại Việt Nam bạn có thể mua vé tại đại lý chính thức của hãng là *OREEN TRAVEL*

*OREEN TRAVEL*
Add: Tầng 4, số 120 Mai Anh Tuấn, Đống Đa, Hà nội
Tel: 04.3976 1505
Mobile: 090 492 8088
Email: support@oreentravel.com
Web: http://vetaunhat.com
http://oreentravel.com

----------

